# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ndihmë për cheats, codes dhe hints në CS

## Davius

Pershendetje.

Per te gjithe ato te cilen luajne ne menyre teper profi CS cili do version te jete me duhet nje liste me kodet me te mira dmth me te perdorura dhe nje kod i vecante nje kur te vendosh ate kodin, te mbulon kodet tjera qe jane te vendaura me pare dhe te mos kuptohet nga te tjeret se t'i ke venduar kod te caktuar...sepse e dime se nese vendon kode shihet ajo...

Dmth kerkoj kod qe te meshef kodet tjera...

Kete e beje meqenese keto dite kemi nje turne ne CS dhe me duhet te mar vendin e pare dhe te fitoj do leke se kam mbet pa lek ne xhep  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju lutem per ndihme...

----------


## viganv

Shiqo mos ke cheats tek game-revolution.com

----------


## Davius

Gati nje muaj paska bere tema dhe askush nuk me paska dhene ndihme  :buzeqeshje: , ndersa mua mu desht te humb turneun sepse nuk mund te lozja pa kode...

Shnet, o Rejdi o Noerti ku jeni o burra pse nuk ofroni ndihme...

----------


## REJDI

Davius tashi e vura re kete teme !

Por per code e cheats ke sa te duash ne internet , kerko ke google dhe ke , dhe me sakte ke counter-strike.net.

Hajt se ka kampionte plot !  :shkelje syri: 

Me repsket ,

REJDI

----------


## VeRcEtTi

Varet se per cfare i do! 
Per te dale i pari 200 - 0 duke perdorur OGC apo duke ndryshuar ato cfare ka vete loja ? 
Shifi me poshte te dyja llojet 


1. Komandat e Konsolit


http://www.internewwws.eti.br/cs/comandos.shtml

2 . Ke dhe OGC e shume kode te tjera si Headshot, Wall Hack, Speed Hack etc 

http://www.unknowncheats.com/v4/

----------


## arlind1989

ne counter-strike e kam nje prob se eshte ne doren e majt qka me ba per me qit n edoren e djathet a

----------


## REJDI

Pershendetje !

Kur te jesht ne loje ne cs , shtyp h 1 dhe te del nje tabele aty qe thot right hand , dhe left hand dhe i bie me duket h 1 3 me te djathten po shife aty dhe kliko,shkruan right "*hand*"

REJDI

----------


## VeRcEtTi

ose hap consolin edhe shkruaj cl_righthand ''1''

----------


## KOKASHTA

ej o cuna kode qe doni ju dhe ti fshihni nuk ka nga ato. Se sidoqofte nje qe luan me kod sado qe ta fshehesh duket qe ka kode.

Nejse ti davius mos u merzit se keshtu e kan keta MOD e ktushem u marrin valet me vonese  :buzeqeshje:  .

Hajd bye dhe mos luni me lloj lloj pacavuresh thjesht po ua mbajti .

----------


## del murder

Arctic sniper rifle - givespaceweapon_awp 
Auto-aim with sniper rifle - sv_aim 
Adjust gravity - sv_gravity <-999 - 999999>
See and fire through walls and objects - gl_zmax <0-9999>
View other players' frags - cl_hidefrags 0 
Faster forward motion - cl_forwardspeed 999 
Faster backwards motion - cl_backspeed 999 
Faster side motion - cl_sidespeed 999 
Level select - changelevel <map name>
Weapon select - give <weapon name>
Auto-reload enabled - +reload
Auto-reload disabled - -reload
Change skins - skin <skin name>
See things brightly without flashlight - lambert -1.0001
SetC4 timer - mp_c4timer <-1000-1000>
Hyper auto-aim enabled - sv_clienttrace 999999999
Hyper auto-aim disabled - sv_clienttrace 1
Get $16,000 - impulse101
Splatter bones and body tissue - impulse102 (or impulse202)
Set freeze period at the start of rounds. Set to 0 to disable (default is 6) - mp_freezetime <#>
Set maximum length in minutes a round can last (default is 5) - mp_roundtime <3-15>
Toggle auto-help hint messages (default is 1) - ah <0 or 1>
Toggle crosshairs in observer mode (default is 1) - cl_observercrosshair <0 or 1>
Toggle flashlight use (default is 1) - mp_flashlight <0 or 1>
Toggle footsteps (default is 1) - mp_footsteps <0 or 1>
Whiten all surroundings at 800x600 resolution - r_lightmap 1
Turn off textures - gl_picmic 3
Use one of the following entries with the 'give' code to get the corresponding weapon. 
AK-47 - weapon_ak47 
Benneli xm1014 - weapon_xm1014 
C4 - weapon_c4 
Colt M4a1 carbine - weapon_m4a1 
Commando - weapon_sg552 
Fn P90 - weapon_p90 
Glock 18 pistol - weapon_glock18 
HE grenade - weapon_hegrenade 
M3 super shotgun - weapon_m3 
MAC-10 - weapon_mac 10 
MP5 - weapon_mp5navy 
Para - weapon_m249 
Scout - weapon_scout 
SIG p228 - weapon_p228 
Steyr Aug - weapon_aug 
Desert eagle - weapon_deagle 
Usp.45 pistol - weapon_usp
Use the following skin names with 'skin' code:
Arab - arab
Arctic - arctic
GSG9 - gsg9
Guerrilla - guerrilla
Hostage - hostage
SAS - sas
SEAL - seal
Terrorist - terror
VIP - vip

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

a ka ndonjeri ide se ku mund te gjej cheats per cs non stem ne forme "hints"
ose "command line"

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Ndersa une dua ndonje program qe te ndaloje kodet mundesisht te ndaloje console. Kam provuar cheatin death(me duket se ky ka qene emri, por nuk jam i sigurte) por nuk me ka funksionuar ashtu si e dua une. Di ndonje program tjeter qe te jete efikas?

----------


## Harakiri

Si ore u futkan kode ne online FPS se late nam...instaloni patch e fundit.

----------


## fioreal

Kush mund te me ndihmoje se po me heqin trurin.Nuk e di si e bejne dhe me c'aktivizojne tastin S qe sherben per kthimin mbrapa ne loje CS.Me duhet shpesh here te fshi Cs dhe ta instaloje gjithmone.A ka ndonje rruge me te lehte???

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

> Kush mund te me ndihmoje se po me heqin trurin.Nuk e di si e bejne dhe me c'aktivizojne tastin S qe sherben per kthimin mbrapa ne loje CS.Me duhet shpesh here te fshi Cs dhe ta instaloje gjithmone.A ka ndonje rruge me te lehte???


Po, natyrisht qe ka rruge me te thjeshte, shko tek opsionet dhe zgjidh tab Keyboard, poshte ke nje buton qe thote Use Defaults, jepi OK dhe ja ku u zgjidh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homza

Cfar jane keto lojra femijesh ktu!!!

----------


## fioreal

S'eshte aq e thjeshte se kjo eshte gjeja e pare qe kam bere dhe asnje reagim prej tastit S.Duket qe dikush e heq me kod a se di si ja bejne.

----------


## fioreal

Ajo eshte gjeja e pare qe kam bere po asnje reagim prej Tastit S.Mendoj se e heqin me kod a dicka tjeter qe smund te kthehet me Defaults

----------


## Harakiri

Instalo lojen prape dhe shkarko patch te fundit.

----------


## FreeZe

Shko tek www.counter-script.net dhe aty i ke te gjitha. lol

----------

